
Shapeways data breach - nullcipher
Just got this mail from Shapeways...<p>Hi,<p>As the result of a security incident, we have reset your password.<p>We are currently investigating an incident involving unauthorized access to our systems. The intruders may have accessed some user names, email addresses, and shipping addresses. They did not access any model files. Additionally, the intruders did not access full credit card information because we do not store such information on our systems. We have not observed any actual misuse of your user information.<p>Although we protect your password with a hash in an effort to prevent malicious attackers from misusing it, because you haven&#x27;t updated your password in quite some time your password was protected with an older hashing algorithm. Therefore, to err on the side of caution we have reset your password. You can set a new password by using the Forgot Username or Password option in the Shapeways sign-in page. If you use your Shapeways password for any other site, we recommend resetting the password for those sites as well. We encourage you to use strong passwords and not to reuse your Shapeways password on other sites.<p>As part of our investigation we are actively coordinating with law enforcement and reviewing and reinforcing our security procedures. If you suspect that someone is attempting to gain access to your account or solicit your personal information, please contact us at service@shapeways.com.<p>We apologize for the disruption and the extra work this requires from you. We take your security extremely seriously and will do our best to assist you through this process at service@shapeways.com.
======
foota
I got this too, any idea what hashing algorithm they used?

